# Making new hydraulic workstation



## stuarth44 (Aug 17, 2021)

for forming plate with vee rolls, stretching plate for compound forms, pressing spherical corners, will be 3 rams one Dosler radial motor 0 -11o rpm
that ancient magnetic drill is m3 noisy gears but very powerful, I  can not lift it since my stroke, it'll shove a 1/2 inch drill through easily with no pilot and Ilve stuck a 11/8 through after the 1/2 but ordered annular sluggers for cutting 30mm holes for press pins
table 20 mm, 350 plate, hyd, up to 4000, i will dial back to 2000, and the flow valve  is  a must, controls oil feed to valve bank and the motor
despite having 4x 400 amp plus welders i have to get my 3phase from the Lincoln Vantage 400, so welding is now from my BOC 275  single ph. 230  vac with 1.2 wire n Supashield 10 gas
by the way, my aluma pro gun 25 feet and feeder are for sale, can freight to USA,  both have had almost zero use


----------

